# New ACTRR



## Fifer

Well , I am a late bloomer last week so today I got all of the scenery done between the back track and backboard and now to weather and ballast the track there and add people and then the reach will be easier.




























Mike


----------



## tjcruiser

Very nice ... hard to see where the modeling ends, and the backdrop begins ... just the way it should be!

TJ


----------



## Fifer

tjcruiser said:


> Very nice ... hard to see where the modeling ends, and the backdrop begins ... just the way it should be!
> 
> TJ


Thanks TJ , I try hard to make them that way. Glad it seems to be working.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## Steve441

Wow Man - Very Nice - I want to try for something like that in the future - I did not plan that bit in at the beginning very well at all. Indeed - That (your style) is they way it should be. I am watching your fine work closely - Steve


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I like the backdrop, I'm thinking of doing that before the table goes up, seems like a great idea!


----------



## Fifer

Thanks Steve and John , It is better to do it in the beginning if you know what the scene will be but usually , in my case , I need to see all the track and other scenery in place before the idea comes to me. I never really seem to have a plan in advance.

Mike


----------



## Steve441

"before the table goes up" I get it now. - I am planning my next layout in my head already - You guys are right about setting up this kind of stuff early. I had thought about it - but did not plan it in - and now its gonna be hard to do if at all. Steve


----------



## concretepumper

Nice work! :appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## novice

Sweet looking back drop - you're quite talented.

Hmm, need to find me an artist to do that for me


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

novice said:


> Hmm, need to find me an artist to do that for me


Ditto!


----------



## Fifer

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Ditto!





novice said:


> Sweet looking back drop - you're quite talented.
> 
> Hmm, need to find me an artist to do that for me


Thanks Guys , I am not an artist but it is pretty easy to blend forground and background if you just have a pretty good supply of cheap acrylic craft paints.
You can put a bunch of colors in a butter dish lid and mix them until you get the needed color and also keep water handy for thinning and erasing mistakes on the printed backdrops. It is just a matter of keeping working on it until you get what you want.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'd be down in the basement mixing colors and painting for about three years!


----------



## Fifer

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd be down in the basement mixing colors and painting for about three years!


Well , I have been working on this one since 2004.:thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Xnats

Everything is looking fantastic Mike. The back drops are really good, you diffidently achieved your goal with those. Are those custom trees you have planted though? I see the one with the white trunk, looks like a wire tree dipped in plaster


----------



## Fifer

Xnats said:


> Everything is looking fantastic Mike. The back drops are really good, you diffidently achieved your goal with those. Are those custom trees you have planted though? I see the one with the white trunk, looks like a wire tree dipped in plaster


It is supposed to be a birch tree but I may paint the trunk. They are from Tree Dad on ebay as well as woodland ones I made. Also a couple of Ocatillo that were made by a friend as well.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## novice

Fifer said:


> Thanks Guys , I am not an artist but it is pretty easy to blend forground and background if you just have a pretty good supply of cheap acrylic craft paints.
> You can put a bunch of colors in a butter dish lid and mix them until you get the needed color and also keep water handy for thinning and erasing mistakes on the printed backdrops. It is just a matter of keeping working on it until you get what you want.
> Thanks , Mike


LOL, obviously you've not read any of my threads 

GRJ 3 years mixing paint, me 3 years cleaning up the mess I made after I threw the paint cans at the wall


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I wonder what kind of effect throwing the paint at the wall would give? Can't be worse than me trying to paint landscapes!


----------



## Fifer

novice said:


> LOL, obviously you've not read any of my threads
> 
> GRJ 3 years mixing paint, me 3 years cleaning up the mess I made after I threw the paint cans at the wall


Great artists' have been born this way !!!!


----------



## Fifer

I have been working on a SideTrack Models Greyhound bus depot this week and I am pleased with the results. I added the sidewalk and street as well as all the cars , bus and people but the kit is pretty nice and a fun build. I will need to do more blending into the area but here are the current results.





































Thanks , Mike


----------



## tjcruiser

Wonderful! I can almost hear some great '50's music playing on a car's push-button radio. The bypass bridge looks great, too, as does the background graphics ... hard to tell where "reality" ends, and "imagination" begins!

TJ


----------



## Xnats

Looking really nice Mike. They whole section you have shown is cool. Love the ball field hidden on the side but man I love those parking lots :thumbsup: Anyone can buy and building and glue it together  except me of course :laugh: The custom stuff makes the layout


----------



## Fifer

Xnats said:


> Looking really nice Mike. They whole section you have shown is cool. Love the ball field hidden on the side but man I love those parking lots :thumbsup: Anyone can buy and building and glue it together  except me of course :laugh: The custom stuff makes the layout


Thanks Stan, I actually love to do parking lots and lots of people.
Thanks to you as well TJ , It was fun to do.
Mike


----------



## Steve441

Very Fine Work Mike !! - Your attention to the detail is truly comendable - I really appreciate the pictures. Steve


----------



## Fifer

Steve441 said:


> Very Fine Work Mike !! - Your attention to the detail is truly comendable - I really appreciate the pictures. Steve


Thanks so much Steve. I really enjoy the building.
Mike


----------



## Fifer

Here is what I have been doing. I got the new Main control panel done and converted over from the Kato controls. One of the Amphenol connectors is male from the panel to a connector block and on to the blocks for DC operation and the other is a female to a connector block for the Turnouts. The small 4 conductor wire and plug merely extend the Leds in the MRC wireless to the panel face. Also got the PowerPax connected to the program track.
There is a lot of new wire under the table you cannot see for all of this as well.




















Mike


----------



## tjcruiser

Mike,

Your signature "tagline" is WAY off base ...

That control panel is about as far from "crappy" as one could possible get! Incredibly neat layout schematic on the front, and neat and tidy wiring in the back.

What did you use for the colored "track" on the front of the panel? How is it that I'm seeing the "shadows" of those on the back of the panel? Is the panel painted plexiglass?

Do tell!

TJ


----------



## Fifer

tjcruiser said:


> Mike,
> 
> Your signature "tagline" is WAY off base ...
> 
> That control panel is about as far from "crappy" as one could possible get! Incredibly neat layout schematic on the front, and neat and tidy wiring in the back.
> 
> What did you use for the colored "track" on the front of the panel? How is it that I'm seeing the "shadows" of those on the back of the panel? Is the panel painted plexiglass?
> 
> Do tell!
> 
> TJ


Thanks TJ , the panel is indeed clear plexi with strip styrene glued to the front, then painted and then paint markers were used to do the track line tops.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## tjcruiser

Ohh! So the strip styrene sticks up proud (above) the plexi surface just a bit, making paint the top surface of each styrene in color rather easy, with crisp paint edges. VERY CLEVER!

Was it hard to bend and glue the strip styrene to shape? CA glue with kicker?

Very clever, indeed!

TJ

---

For future Search hits:

control panel schematic
control panel graphic
control panel layout


----------



## Fifer

tjcruiser said:


> Ohh! So the strip styrene sticks up proud (above) the plexi surface just a bit, making paint the top surface of each styrene in color rather easy, with crisp paint edges. VERY CLEVER!
> 
> Was it hard to bend and glue the strip styrene to shape? CA glue with kicker?
> 
> Very clever, indeed!
> 
> TJ


No CA but rather Plastruct Plastiweld. The strip is very easily bent around a pattern under the plexi and the weld is almost instant so it goes fast.










I have a video for sle on our site on how to build one.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## tjcruiser

Video ??? :thumbsup:

Website ??? :thumbsup:

For sale ??? 


Edit ...

This ???

http://fiferhobbysu770.corecommerce.com/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=16010


----------



## Fifer

tjcruiser said:


> Video ??? :thumbsup:
> 
> Website ??? :thumbsup:
> 
> For sale ???
> 
> 
> Edit ...
> 
> This ???
> 
> http://fiferhobbysu770.corecommerce.com/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=16010


Yep , thanks TJ , I try to refrain from posting direct links to the shop.
Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Love the panel, that's great work! I hope my attempt turns out equally "crappy"!


----------



## Fifer

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Love the panel, that's great work! I hope my attempt turns out equally "crappy"!


 You will do fine !!! Post some pics when you do.
Thanks John , Mike


----------



## Fifer

I have been working on getting the bus depot and adjoining Ridley Hotel done and their parking lots and foreground paving in as well as the back alley in the downtown done and track ballast in that area as well. I have also put the Model Tech Studios Hobo shacks under the bridge and will install people likely today.
Here is what I have so far and is nearly complete.





































Thanks to all following the ACTRR progress.

Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks great, even has patches on the asphalt!


----------



## Fifer

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks great, even has patches on the asphalt!


Thanks John , it is getting there.
Mike


----------



## Steve441

Very Nice Work! Is that road overpass a kit? - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Fifer,

Love it! Thanks for the update.

TJ


----------



## Fifer

Steve441 said:


> Very Nice Work! Is that road overpass a kit? - Steve


Thanks Steve , The overpass is a hand bent Rix .

Thanks TJ !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fifer

I have finally done a video #20. It includes the latest things done as well as a trip around the Albuquerque Carnuel & Tijeras RR.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_kQV-VXJGQ

Thanks , Mike


----------



## Steve441

Great Video Mike - I will look at you other vids too - Thanks - Steve


----------



## Fifer

Steve441 said:


> Great Video Mike - I will look at you other vids too - Thanks - Steve


Thanks Steve , That would be great!!
Mike


----------



## Big Ed

Nice work Mike.:thumbsup:

You should squeeze in an old drive-in root beer stand with girls on roller skates serving the trays.










Tell me in this picture here, on top of the bus terminal and around the roads there are dark spots here and there.
Did something used to sit there in the spots?
Or is that for like a after rainstorm effect?


----------



## Fifer

big ed said:


> Nice work Mike.:thumbsup:
> 
> Tell me in this picture here, on top of the bus terminal and around the roads there are dark spots here and there.
> Did something used to sit there in the spots?
> Or is that for like a after rainstorm effect?
> 
> View attachment 10612


Roof and Road patches.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## Fifer

I got a major step done today. I cut the highway out of one continuous piece of roofing felt. I then did the piece from the bridge to the crossing. Now for striping and blending in.



















Mike


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice.

Did you make a paper template or something first, before you cut the "final" shape of the road from the felt?

TJ


----------



## Fifer

tjcruiser said:


> Nice.
> 
> Did you make a paper template or something first, before you cut the "final" shape of the road from the felt?
> 
> TJ


Thanks TJ, I first make a paper template and then cut it out and lay it on the felt. I then spray some light color of paint around the edge and lift off the template . Then I cut it out with some large scissors.
Thanks Mike
PS I use 2 pencils on a compass to make the template even and glue the felt down a lttle at a time with hot glue and roll with a wall paper roller to lay it down. 


Mike


----------



## tjcruiser

Great tips. Thanks, Mike!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks great, those blacktop people did a good job.


----------



## Fifer

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks great, those blacktop people did a good job.


There is a whole little crew out there and now if they would just do the real street outside my home , that would be great.

Mike


----------



## Steve441

Lookin' Real Good! - Steve


----------



## Fifer

Steve441 said:


> Lookin' Real Good! - Steve


Thanks Steve , Mike


----------



## norgale

I'm gonna start doing crappy work too. Very nice layout Mike and the #20 video was great. I don't think I'd worry too much about updating the autos as we'll Love the bus station. Pete be watching the trains mostly.


----------



## Fifer

norgale said:


> I'm gonna start doing crappy work too. Very nice layout Mike and the #20 video was great. I don't think I'd worry too much about updating the autos as we'll Love the bus station. Pete be watching the trains mostly.


Thanks so much ! Mike


----------



## Fifer

Here is what I have been working on (slowly).
It is a Blair Line Sunset Motel.
I finally have it on its base that was cut to fit the highway north of the ghost town. I need to place it and do grass and earth around it and blend into the highway yet.
Any way here she is.




























Mike


----------



## tjcruiser

Mike,

That looks GREAT ... I remember you showing the kit some weeks back. Nice work!

TJ


----------



## Fifer

tjcruiser said:


> Mike,
> 
> That looks GREAT ... I remember you showing the kit some weeks back. Nice work!
> 
> TJ


Thanks TJ , there is quite a bit of work to still do but need to get it on the layout first. I will do striping and grass , then add autos and picnic table and bench. Maybe some cactus.

Mike


----------



## norgale

Back in the sixties I was a traveling salesman with Georgia and Alabama as my territory. I can't remember how many motels I stayed in that looked remarkably like this model. That was a very common design or style for motels before the Holiday Inns ect and it cost $5 a night to stay in just about all of them. Good old memories there. Ha! Nice work Fifer. Pete


----------



## Fifer

norgale said:


> Back in the sixties I was a traveling salesman with Georgia and Alabama as my territory. I can't remember how many motels I stayed in that looked remarkably like this model. That was a very common design or style for motels before the Holiday Inns ect and it cost $5 a night to stay in just about all of them. Good old memories there. Ha! Nice work Fifer. Pete


Thanks Pete , I do not remember staying in too many but remember seeing them all along Hwy 66.
Mike


----------



## jonyb

Beautiful work Fifer! Those tips really help too..... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Steve441

Way Nice Mike !! - Lookin' forward to seeing more - Steve


----------



## Fifer

jonyb said:


> Beautiful work Fifer! Those tips really help too..... Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Jony , that was a great kit and loads of fun!

Mike


----------



## tjcruiser

Fifer said:


> Thanks Pete , I do not remember staying in too many but remember seeing them all along Hwy 66.
> Mike


Exactly! That motel reminds me of the old scenes on Rt. 66, too! Or something you'd see in the Cars animated movie!

TJ


----------



## Fifer

There was a lot of these type Motels in the day.
Actually a lot of Yucca's as well.
Check this out.














































Mike


----------



## Steve441

Wow - Amazing - You are right on target Mike - Steve


----------



## Fifer

Steve441 said:


> Wow - Amazing - You are right on target Mike - Steve


Thanks Steve , it is not hard when you are old enough to remember them!!!!


----------



## Fifer

Here is the Motel in place on the layout.
It is in front of and slightly to the right of the ghost town.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## tjcruiser

Fifer,

Wow! 

That looks FABULOUS, especially with the landscaping and backdrops. Really, really excellent work!!!

:appl::appl::appl:

TJ

PS -- So is a "yucca" a plant? Is that why several real-life motels had that name? Is it a chain motel?


----------



## Fifer

tjcruiser said:


> Fifer,
> 
> Wow!
> 
> That looks FABULOUS, especially with the landscaping and backdrops. Really, really excellent work!!!
> 
> :appl::appl::appl:
> 
> TJ
> 
> PS -- So is a "yucca" a plant? Is that why several real-life motels had that name? Is it a chain motel?


Thanks very much TJ and yes the yucca is a desert plant like this:










Mike


----------



## tjcruiser

Ahh ... "Yucca"... _that_ plant ...

Hence the name.


----------



## Fifer

tjcruiser said:


> Ahh ... "Yucca"... _that_ plant ...
> 
> Hence the name.


Yes Sir !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## norgale

Isn't yucca root something you can eat? I think you can make flour out of it too. I see it for sale in local markets in the produce dept. Pete


----------



## Fifer

norgale said:


> Isn't yucca root something you can eat? I think you can make flour out of it too. I see it for sale in local markets in the produce dept. Pete


Yep and also has a high water content, but they a a booger to get out of the ground!!

Mike


----------



## Steve441

Beautiful Work Mike! Steve


----------



## Fifer

Steve441 said:


> Beautiful Work Mike! Steve


Thanks so much Steve, I am enjoying the layout right now !!!!

Mike


----------



## Fifer

Here is my Micro-Trains Mine Shaft installed in the Ghost Town area today.




























Mike


----------



## tjcruiser

OMG, Mike ... that's brilliant craftsmanship.

When Irene leaves, will you come out to RI and build a layout for me? Please? I'll ask my wife to bake some cookies. 

TJ


----------



## Fifer

tjcruiser said:


> OMG, Mike ... that's brilliant craftsmanship.
> 
> When Irene leaves, will you come out to RI and build a layout for me? Please? I'll ask my wife to bake some cookies.
> 
> TJ


Thanks TJ !!!!!

Chocolate Chip ??????


----------



## norgale

That's neat Fifer. You need some indians riding around and miners shooting back from behind a slag pile. Nice work for sure. pete


----------



## Fifer

norgale said:


> That's neat Fifer. You need some indians riding around and miners shooting back from behind a slag pile. Nice work for sure. pete


Thanks Pete , I actually have tried to get Woodland to produce indians as most of the 50's travel to the southwest was based on them. I can not get them to do it or any cowboys !!!!!

Mike


----------



## norgale

I'll have to be on the lookout for them. Somebody must make indians and cowboys and horses. Pete


----------



## Fifer

norgale said:


> I'll have to be on the lookout for them. Somebody must make indians and cowboys and horses. Pete


Nope , I made my cowboys out of Woodland horseback riders. No indians yet.

Mike


----------



## gc53dfgc

That is amazing work Mike. I never would have thought anyone could make something that small look so real and good. It just looks amazing, almost like the real thing.


----------



## Fifer

gc53dfgc said:


> That is amazing work Mike. I never would have thought anyone could make something that small look so real and good. It just looks amazing, almost like the real thing.


Thanks GC , I just love making stuff !!!

Mike


----------



## norgale

Somebody has to be making Indians or is that too politically incorrect? Pete


----------



## Fifer

norgale said:


> Somebody has to be making Indians or is that too politically incorrect? Pete


Apparently so !!

Mike


----------



## Fifer

Last night I finally finished Video 21 for those who wish to keep up with the progress on the Albuquerque Carnuel & Tijeras RR.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUgQlPUVroA

Mike


----------



## Big Ed

norgale said:


> I'll have to be on the lookout for them. Somebody must make indians and cowboys and horses. Pete



scroll down they must be out of Indians at the moment.

http://www.rocousa.com/preiser.asp

I saw a lot of cowboy and Indians with horses and old western buildings on e bay a few weeks ago. They were HO.

I have never seen any in N yet.
There is a thread somewhere, might be on another site, of someones search for them in N scale.
No luck finding any, but they found a lot of old type western buildings in N but no cowboys or Indians.


----------



## Big Ed

Excellent Mike :thumbsup:

How much do you charge for a room?


----------



## Fifer

big ed said:


> View attachment 11320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent Mike :thumbsup:
> 
> How much do you charge for a room?


Thanks !!! $13.00 a night !!!!! 

And the gas at the station down the road is all the way up to .28 a gallon! Robbery I tell you !!!!!


Mike


----------



## Fifer

Well I FINALLY got all the UniTrack ballasted and here are some overview shots of the whole layout as of yesterday.














































Mike


----------



## Big Ed

Looks great Mike.:thumbsup:
I still see some spots you can add to.:thumbsup:

On your mountain is there anyway you get into the tunnels?

Love the mountain by the way. 
The ranger lookout tower looks good sitting on top.
Oil derrick is nice too.
Which got me thinking since I just got my 455 Lionel derrick. Are there many accessories in N scale that actually work? Something that moves around? Since you have the store I guess if anyone you would know.

I have a bunch of N buildings etc, but the only thing that does something is the freight station that sounds a horn and I think a mill building with a turning water wheel.

The derrick got me thinking about the number of animated N scale items available on the market.


----------



## Fifer

big ed said:


> Looks great Mike.:thumbsup:
> I still see some spots you can add to.:thumbsup:
> 
> On your mountain is there anyway you get into the tunnels?
> 
> Love the mountain by the way.
> The ranger lookout tower looks good sitting on top.
> Oil derrick is nice too.
> Which got me thinking since I just got my 455 Lionel derrick. Are there many accessories in N scale that actually work? Something that moves around? Since you have the store I guess if anyone you would know.
> 
> I have a bunch of N buildings etc, but the only thing that does something is the freight station that sounds a horn and I think a mill building with a turning water wheel.
> 
> The derrick got me thinking about the number of animated N scale items available on the market.


Thanks , I can get under the mountain easily. 
As for moving or animated items the Walthers oil pump is all I am aware of and it is kinda quirky.
Thanks again , Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks great, nice layout! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fifer

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks great, nice layout! :thumbsup:


Thanks so much John !

Mike


----------



## norgale

That looks terrific Fifer. You sure got a lot of railroading going on in that space. Good job. Pete


----------



## Steve441

Very Fine Layout! - All the right components in place for the whole deal - Basement looks great too - Nice Mike! - Steve


----------



## Fifer

Steve441 said:


> Very Fine Layout! - All the right components in place for the whole deal - Basement looks great too - Nice Mike! - Steve


Thanks Pete!
Steve , It is half of the garage as we do not have basements here for some stupid reason.

Mike


----------



## tjcruiser

Mike ...

I'm not happy with that look of that layout, at all. In fact, I think you should disassemble it into components, carefully pack those up, and then send them to me for careful review and evaluation to see if I might change my feelings.



(Fabulous work, of course!)

TJ


----------



## norgale

Hahahah! Good try TJ. Don't hold ya breath. Pete


----------



## Fifer

tjcruiser said:


> Mike ...
> 
> I'm not happy with that look of that layout, at all. In fact, I think you should disassemble it into components, carefully pack those up, and then send them to me for careful review and evaluation to see if I might change my feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> (Fabulous work, of course!)
> 
> TJ


Oh Man !!! I almost started to the garage with a BFH to start Demo.
LOL
Mike


----------



## tjcruiser

Clueless me had had to Google "BFH" ...

Dohh! Too funny!


----------



## Fifer

tjcruiser said:


> Clueless me had had to Google "BFH" ...
> 
> Dohh! Too funny!


Well , I worked outside all my life!!!!! 

Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

tjcruiser said:


> Clueless me had had to Google "BFH" ...
> 
> Dohh! Too funny!


It's a Big <something> Hammer.


----------



## norgale

Ya! A BIG FORD HAMMER. Don't leave home in your Ford without it. Pete


----------



## Steve441

What - No basement? That's because it's not so cold down there - We gotta have 'em up here in Canada to avoid freezing our asses. Looks Fantastic in the garage too Man - Steve


----------



## Fifer

Steve441 said:


> What - No basement? That's because it's not so cold down there - We gotta have 'em up here in Canada to avoid freezing our asses. Looks Fantastic in the garage too Man - Steve


Thanks Steve and you forgot the T between the s and the e of asses !!!!:laugh:


----------



## Fifer

Here is the latest Video Update on the ACTRR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xtbRwKpvI0


Mike


----------



## tjcruiser

Mike,

I had a quick run-through of the vid. Excellent info/narrative, as usual. I especially like your turntable rotary switch. And I've said before that your layout switch schematic on the control panel is the best I've seen.

Always fun to check in with your handiwork!

TJ


----------



## Fifer

tjcruiser said:


> Mike,
> 
> I had a quick run-through of the vid. Excellent info/narrative, as usual. I especially like your turntable rotary switch. And I've said before that your layout switch schematic on the control panel is the best I've seen.
> 
> Always fun to check in with your handiwork!
> 
> TJ


Thanks TJ , I think it will be on to some more scenery now.
Mike


----------



## Fifer

First of all I would like to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and happy New Year. I have had little time to work on the layout and plan on doing an updated video number 23 maybe today. This is what I have been working on inside the workbench this week. Just a few miscellaneous projects I've had laying around and intend on putting on the layout. The tourist trap I've had constructed for quite some time and it was on the old layout and needed a little bit of rehab. The rest of the structures are built for specific locations. The loading ramp will go in the ghost town as well as the adobe house and garage. The green stucco building will go at the T. Leary chemical factory. The tourist trap will go along the highway on the way into the ghost town.










Mike


----------



## Fifer

I am finally done installing The T. Leary Chemical plant on the left side of the entrance door. Of coarse they will get product from Fifer Unobtainium on a regular basis and they are very EPA concious, of coarse.




























Mike


----------



## Steve441

That is Way Nice Mike!! All the very best wishes to you and your family - Steve


----------



## Fifer

Steve441 said:


> That is Way Nice Mike!! All the very best wishes to you and your family - Steve


Thanks Steve same to you all!!!

Mike


----------



## Xnats

Excellent work Mike. Hopefully you and Robin had a good year, with the way things are. Your Christmas Card was very nice too. Merry Christmas to you both and thanks for sharing your progress with us here.


----------



## Fifer

Xnats said:


> Excellent work Mike. Hopefully you and Robin had a good year, with the way things are. Your Christmas Card was very nice too. Merry Christmas to you both and thanks for sharing your progress with us here.


Thanks Stan , and you al have a great Christmas as well.
Mike


----------



## vanquish

Wow, I just went through this whole thread. Incredible and awesome layout!

Merry Christmas to all.

James


----------



## Fifer

vanquish said:


> Wow, I just went through this whole thread. Incredible and awesome layout!
> 
> Merry Christmas to all.
> 
> James


Thanks James , Have a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS !!!!!

Mike


----------



## Fifer

Yesterday I finally had time to do video 23 of the ACTRR. It is just a quick update on what I've been doing scenery wise and the swap from the MRC to the DigiTrax system.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muWTM92PWLk


Thanks , Mike


----------



## Steve441

Brilliant Work Mike - That is SO nice !!! - I will study it again ! - Thanks for sharing - Steve


----------



## Fifer

Steve441 said:


> Brilliant Work Mike - That is SO nice !!! - I will study it again ! - Thanks for sharing - Steve


Thanks Steve , I have really enjoyed doing them and it is great to document ANY layout so you have the info down the road.
Mike


----------



## Fifer

Here is what I worked on this weekend.
The Fire Department was given to me in a scrap bin and i have put it on a new base and made a sign for it as well as touch it up some.
The Post Office is a @bay kit from Small Structures. I added the A/C and sign. 
They will also go in Oro Grande (formerly The Ghost Town).






















Thanks , Mike


----------



## tommyboy

Just Read this from page 1 through to page 13, and the effort and detail you have spent on this layout is very motivational towards me starting my new layout.
Bravo Mike and keep up the good work.


----------



## norgale

Really nice looking buildings Mike. I like the firehouse with the cracked and missing stucco. Good "get". Pete


----------



## Fifer

Thanks Pete !

Tommy I hope you have as much fun with your layout as I do with mine!!!

Mike


----------



## norgale

I added a dinosaure to mine today and a Lincoln limousine. Should have taken a pic. Pete


----------



## Fifer

norgale said:


> I added a dinosaure to mine today and a Lincoln limousine. Should have taken a pic. Pete


Would love to see them !!

Mike


----------



## tommyboy

Well most of the fun is in the building


----------



## Fifer

tommyboy said:


> Well most of the fun is in the building


Yep about 99%.

Mike


----------



## Fifer

Here are the finished products and next to the layout !!!



















Thanks , Mike


----------



## norgale

By golly I havn't seen a 1958 Ford fire car since----------1958 I guess. Good touch there Mike and the fire truck and the Dalmation dog are too. NICE! Pete


----------



## Fifer

norgale said:


> By golly I havn't seen a 1958 Ford fire car since----------1958 I guess. Good touch there Mike and the fire truck and the Dalmation dog are too. NICE! Pete


Thanks once again Pete.
Mike


----------



## Fifer

Here is what I have been doing lately. This is the Atlas Middlesex building that I have angled to fit a space near my T Leary Chemical plant. There are A LOT of windows to do. I added the roof detail and cover on the entrance. The dock is scratch built. I still need to paint the dock and front steps as well as a few people and a base.



















Mike


----------



## Conductorjoe

Nice Building :thumbsup:


----------



## Fifer

Conductorjoe said:


> Nice Building :thumbsup:


Thanks Joe , Mike


----------



## Steve441

I like it too! - Steve


----------



## Fifer

Steve441 said:


> I like it too! - Steve


Thanks Steve , I wanted to check out it's possibilities ever since it came out at it is pretty nice for bashing.

Mike


----------



## tjcruiser

I think I hear some factory machines whirring away inside that thing! Nice work.

TJ


----------



## Steve441

Nicely Bashed Then!


----------



## Fifer

Steve441 said:


> Nicely Bashed Then!


Thanks , Mike:thumbsup:


----------



## Carl

Mike....I very much appreciate your modeling talents. Might reconsider the location of the building.....lots have folks have second thoughts about being near a chemical plant (maybe they make really nasty stuff and they have a poor safety record).....or, maybe you cold figure out a way to show that the exterior walls have been subject chemical releases that have caused the paint to fail................


----------



## Fifer

Carl said:


> Mike....I very much appreciate your modeling talents. Might reconsider the location of the building.....lots have folks have second thoughts about being near a chemical plant (maybe they make really nasty stuff and they have a poor safety record).....or, maybe you cold figure out a way to show that the exterior walls have been subject chemical releases that have caused the paint to fail................


Well I think they are in cahoots with the chemical plant. I think the bad stuff is in the storage building. At any rate the protestors will be outside !!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## kursplat

Fifer said:


> Well I think they are in cahoots with the chemical plant. I think the bad stuff is in the storage building. At any rate the protestors will be outside !!!!!!!
> 
> Mike


i really like the way that came out. odd shaped lots lead to interesting buildings :thumbsup:

if you think the chem plant is going to attract protesters, you could make this building a sweat shop so they have more to protest


----------



## Fifer

kursplat said:


> i really like the way that came out. odd shaped lots lead to interesting buildings :thumbsup:
> 
> if you think the chem plant is going to attract protesters, you could make this building a sweat shop so they have more to protest


Oh , they will have plenty to protest!!!!!

Mike


----------



## Fifer

I was able to finally finish the Reliable Storage today. Now to get it to the layout.




























Mike


----------



## JohnAP

Excellent work Mike! I especialy enjoy the videos.


----------



## Fifer

JohnAP said:


> Excellent work Mike! I especialy enjoy the videos.


Thanks John, I am glad you like the videos. The next one may be a little ways out as I am working on a club layout and a small HO layout here at home.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## Fifer

Good morning everyone. I got a chance to do a video update yerterday on the Albuquerque Carnuel & Tijeras RR. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohpJKj4OJBU

Mike


----------



## Carl

Well Mike, it appears that your video's are ready for prime time .


----------



## Fifer

Carl said:


> Well Mike, it appears that your video's are ready for prime time .


Thanks Carl!
I hope to make as much as Jay Leno !!!!! :laugh:

See you Wednesday? I will pick up a AC pump.
Mike


----------



## JohnAP

Really coming along nice Mike! Good work on all the buildings, as usual!


----------



## Fifer

JohnAP said:


> Really coming along nice Mike! Good work on all the buildings, as usual!


Thanks John , the last couple days I have gotten to work on the N and HO layouts. WOOOOO WHOOOOOO.


Mike


----------



## Carl

Gee Mike, where to do find all that time?


----------



## Fifer

Carl said:


> Gee Mike, where to do find all that time?


Wednesday after about 2:00 !!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
Thanks Carl , Mike


----------



## Fifer

I have nearly finished the Fifer Home on the ACTRR. I got the fencing in and the catle underpass to the backdrop as well as some new trees. I still need a garden and a cowboy or two with the cattle.




























Mike


----------



## Carl

Not bad looking, Mike


----------



## Fifer

Carl said:


> Not bad looking, Mike


Thanks Carl, you need to stop by again soon.
Mike


----------



## Carl

If you buy my airline ticket (that might be a cold in he__)


----------



## Fifer

Well i have been doing some detail work and here it is.

Bee keepers and gardens added to the Fifer Home.










I finally found the BIG ARROW from when the tourist trap was on the previous layout.










Added details to Brownies Service Station.










I also finally got the crossing done and the yard tower as well as some out buildings and working on the fuel facillity.










Mike


----------



## Carl

Very nice detail work Mike.


----------



## Fifer

Carl said:


> Very nice detail work Mike.


Thanks Carl, Mike


----------



## Fifer

Today I finally got the billboards together for the tourist trap. I made them in Photoshop then printed them on regular paper at the correct size. Then I sprayed both sides of the paper with Testors decal spray (I think it is just clear lacquer). Then I cut them out and sprayed the back with 3M 77 spray adhesive. I then stuck them to some thin styrene. Then I cut them out with scissors and applied the u channel to the backs and painted them by hand.
I then went out and mounted them on the layout.
I think the effect is quite good.




























Mike


----------



## Ranger

WOW. Everything you have done looks amazing. i hope my layout looks as good as yours one day. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Fifer

Ranger said:


> WOW. Everything you have done looks amazing. i hope my layout looks as good as yours one day. Keep up the good work.


Thanks Ranger , I am sure you can do it !!!!!
I have had lots of practice !!!! 

Mike


----------



## Carl

Sign Pollution.............Sign Pollution........


----------



## Fifer

Carl said:


> Sign Pollution.............Sign Pollution........


We in 1955 do not know about that !!!!?????:laugh:hwell:

Mike


----------



## Carl

Gee Mike........I did not know you were that old


----------



## Fifer

Carl said:


> Gee Mike........I did not know you were that old


Yes Carl WE are !!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## Xnats

I'll take everyones word that is what signs looked like way back then 
They do look great though Mike, you just need a motorcycle cop behind one :thumbsup:


----------



## rsed780

Looks great Mike. :thumbsup:
And Stan if you travel to 2 lane roads through the mountains driving past small towns. You will see signs like that even today...  

Robert


----------



## Xnats

Sadly in a over populated State like NJ. Almost all stuff meets Federal break-away regs or was replaced to make room for more buildings. There is still some old stuff around in the NW and Southern part of the State though. If you have any cool ones, out your way, you know everyone here loves pictures


----------



## Fifer

Xnats said:


> I'll take everyones word that is what signs looked like way back then
> They do look great though Mike, you just need a motorcycle cop behind one :thumbsup:


Robert is right ! Alot like this.
Near us on I10.










Thanks , Mike


----------



## Xnats

I really need to get out West for a visit. I guess it is the real estate that is needed. Thanks for posting those Mike.


----------



## Fifer

Thanks Stan , we would love to see you out here !!!

Mike


----------



## Carl

Mike.......how about some Burma Shave signs?


----------



## Fifer

Carl said:


> Mike.......how about some Burma Shave signs?


Nobody in my town shaves !!!!:laugh:

Mike


----------



## Fifer

I have completed 3 structures for the ACTRR. The first two are Downtown Deco Addams Ave 1 and 2 but one was narrowed front to back in half and the other was cut to angled to fit across from the Bus Depot. The Third is the existing Bowling alley (Robins Lakeside Lanes) with the inside milled out to accept the Miller Engineering sign.
Now to get them out on the layout permanently.





































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRJke4HHXW0

Mike


----------



## Carl

Very nice addition to the layout, Mike.


----------



## Fifer

Carl said:


> Very nice addition to the layout, Mike.


Thanks Carl , I am happy to finally get them off the work bench.

Mike


----------



## Fifer

Well , I finally got around to doing video 25 on the ACTRR.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSRIFg50sIM

Thanks , Mike


----------



## Ranger

Great video and layout. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fifer

Ranger said:


> Great video and layout. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Ranger, glad to have you follow along !

Mike


----------



## marzbarz

tjcruiser said:


> Very nice ... hard to see where the modeling ends, and the backdrop begins ... just the way it should be!
> 
> TJ


I was going to say the same thing. Nice backdrop


----------



## Fifer

marzbarz said:


> I was going to say the same thing. Nice backdrop


Thanks Marz, Mike
PM to you!


----------



## Carl

Gee Mike....you did a good job on the photo production.....ever thought about a T shirt advertising Fifer Hobby?


----------



## Fifer

Carl said:


> Gee Mike....you did a good job on the photo production.....ever thought about a T shirt advertising Fifer Hobby?


Yes but maybe some day !!!

Mike


----------



## Carl

I think I am going to call these guys and see if they have an interest in producing a tee sheet for model railroaders. “OLD GUYS RULE”

http://www.oldguysrule.com/catalog/Standard_T_Shirts-7-1.html


----------



## Fifer

Here is the latest video on the ACTRR Progress.

http://youtu.be/cU1ywL01qao

Mike


----------



## Fifer

OK all here is the latest on the Albuquerque Carnuel & Tijeras RR.
Not a lot going on but needed to post an update.


http://youtu.be/thKyNKCocu0


Mike


----------



## tjcruiser

Always nice to see your layout and progress, Mike ... excellent work, informative vids.

Must be nice playin' baseball in that field, and gettin' to chase after home-run balls over into the future SantaFe service yard!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Fifer

Here is a new video I just took and while not in the build series, it is just having fun.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSkNPTzFp6U

Mike


----------



## tjcruiser

I had a quick look, Mike ... some great scenes in there. I especially like when you place the camera low in the scene ... makes the model RR look like the real deal. Brings the viewer right into the action, in true scale/perspective.

Who's winning the baseball game?!?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Carl

Looking good Mike.


----------



## Ranger

Great video!


----------



## Fifer

Well everyone I finally got a small amount of work done in the room as well as some time to finally do video 28.
It seems when I get the time and start working on the layout I will go great guns for awhile then something comes up and I slow back down.
It seems right now I am at a peek again and seem to have a few ideas on areas that were hanging me up. WOOOO WHOOOO!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN4KOaYlp30
Mike


----------



## Carl

Great to see the progress on your layout Mike.


----------



## Fifer

Carl said:


> Great to see the progress on your layout Mike.


Thanks so much Carl, Mike


----------



## Conductorjoe

Fifer said:


> Well everyone I finally got a small amount of work done in the room as well as some time to finally do video 28.
> It seems when I get the time and start working on the layout I will go great guns for awhile then something comes up and I slow back down.
> It seems right now I am at a peek again and seem to have a few ideas on areas that were hanging me up. WOOOO WHOOOO!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN4KOaYlp30
> Mike


 Nice vid....Looking good :thumbsup: I know exactly what you mean about "time". I have not had alot of spare time to work on my layout but has helped me in coming up with new ideas for a few changes.


----------



## Fifer

Conductorjoe said:


> Nice vid....Looking good :thumbsup: I know exactly what you mean about "time". I have not had alot of spare time to work on my layout but has helped me in coming up with new ideas for a few changes.


That is exactly what happens to me as well!!!! :thumbsup:


Mike


----------



## Conductorjoe

The other reason I tend to make changes is something new comes along. ALWAYS I bet you can relate.....haha......... Most of my structures are from previous layouts. The Walthers Mi jack for example has been with me for a while. You need a long yard track to make that scene look good. Kato comes out with the new container lift. SO , do I change the yard tracks for intermodal to shorter with a new crane? or do I keep the mijack? I am leaning towards the new Kato lift.......If thats the only problems I have though then life is good


----------



## Fifer

Conductorjoe said:


> The other reason I tend to make changes is something new comes along. ALWAYS I bet you can relate.....haha......... Most of my structures are from previous layouts. The Walthers Mi jack for example has been with me for a while. You need a long yard track to make that scene look good. Kato comes out with the new container lift. SO , do I change the yard tracks for intermodal to shorter with a new crane? or do I keep the mijack? I am leaning towards the new Kato lift.......If thats the only problems I have though then life is good


Yep , we are on the same wave length!! 

Mike


----------



## Fifer

Today I got out and started to blend the scenery into the mounted Used Car Lot and the Small Depot.





































Mike


----------



## Carl

Always great to see your modeling skills at work. Isn't change one of the fun parts of building a layout? I seem to face that challenge also.


----------



## Fifer

Carl said:


> Always great to see your modeling skills at work. Isn't change one of the fun parts of building a layout? I seem to face that challenge also.


Thanks Carl , I think that is why we never really finish a layout!!!

Mike


----------



## Steve441

Looks Great Mike!! I always enjoy your seeing your progress. The way your road snakes in very realistic. Steve


----------



## Fifer

Steve441 said:


> Looks Great Mike!! I always enjoy your seeing your progress. The way your road snakes in very realistic. Steve


Thanks Steve , I am so glad you take the time to follow along !

:thumbsup:
Mike


----------



## Fifer

Hello all , It was time to do another video. I tried to spruce this one up some, so looking for some input.
Just a short update on the completed items lately on the Albuquerque Carnuel & Tijeras.

http://youtu.be/Kr5Lg71Tqsc

Mike


----------



## Fifer

Well guys , here we go again. This time on update #30 we will have a look at the new NJ International crossing gates installed on the Albuquerque Carnuel and Tijeras RR.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFK3...1151sM5wbF2kaaDeY9PHhs5jnhF8&lcor=1&lch=email


Thanks , Mike


----------



## Fifer

Here is video #31. I am planning some demolition on the ACT and a slight track change.

http://youtu.be/qsdFO4X6CMI

Thanks , Mike


----------



## Fifer

Here is the latest progress #1.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Osmld7ABXGg

Mike


----------



## Fifer

Well guys , a lot of progress has be made on the Albuquerque Carnuel and Tijeras Railroad. I have now completed the installation of the helix and lower staging yard and all seems to run well so far. The maximum train length on the ACT is and has been about 12 cars plus 2 to 4 locomotives (as dictated by the upper level sidings). We will now have a rule similar to ATSF that will dictate a minimum of 2 locomotives per train for power to incline and decline purposes in the district.
Here is video # 33 and we hope you will take a look.

http://youtu.be/kMFvu86bFi4

Mike


----------



## Fifer

Hello all and Happy New Year. I am moving along on the stage II of the ACTRR. I did a new video that explains the plan beyond the staging yard efforts. 
I hope you all take a look and enjoy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x9ocnA2FQ8

Mike


----------



## Fifer

Well gang , here is a very short scenery update on the ACTRR. I am making slight headway on the conception.

http://youtu.be/WUZDtY6XFgg

Mike


----------



## Fifer

Here is what I got done today.



















Mike


----------



## Fifer

Got back on the layout today and got the rock area blended in with the exclusion of water and foliage. Track also needs ballasting.




























Mike


----------



## California RailFan508

Nice work, Fifer. That rock work looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Fifer

California RailFan508 said:


> Nice work, Fifer. That rock work looks pretty awesome.


Thanks , I wish I could do it on a much larger scale. We were thinking of making a tunnel portal at our club entrance.
Mike


----------



## norgale

Looks great Fifer. I do like that rock work. 
Check with a graphics company that does vehicle wraps. You could probably get a wrap to put on the front of the club building that would give the impression of going into a tunnel for a lot less that actually building it. Pete


----------



## Fifer

norgale said:


> Looks great Fifer. I do like that rock work.
> Check with a graphics company that does vehicle wraps. You could probably get a wrap to put on the front of the club building that would give the impression of going into a tunnel for a lot less that actually building it. Pete


Thanks for the tip Pete.
Mike


----------



## Fifer

Well I had a chance today to do the finish work on the saw house of the lumber company. Now I have to work on the storage and distribution building.
Here is the final saw building.





































Mike


----------



## Bone1977

Damn that looks good. What kit is that for the saw house?


----------



## Fifer

Bone1977 said:


> Damn that looks good. What kit is that for the saw house?


Thanks , It is the storage building from a Walthers Farmers co-op #3238. My storage building will be made from the elevator to this kit.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## Fifer

Well all in all it was a productive weekend. I got all the stringer extensions made and installed. and got the masonite for the facia. Other than having a guy in a pickup hit me and my cart at Lowes all went well.
Got home and was able to get the new fcia cut and up then down and profiles cut and back up. Next will be the filler homasote pieces on the top. 




























Mike


----------



## norgale

Nice going Mike. Expansion is soooooo much fun,right? Pete


----------



## Fifer

norgale said:


> Nice going Mike. Expansion is soooooo much fun,right? Pete


It will be nice to have some new switching industries and less visual trackage.
Thanks Pete, Mike


----------



## Fifer

Happy Valentines all. Today I stayed inside and worked on the milling house for the saw mill area. Not pictured but built are many log and lumber piles.
Here are some pics of the finished buildings.




























Mike


----------



## Fifer

Gavin and I managed to get a video update done on the ACTRR yesterday as well as some basic switching for Mr G and I to practice the basic building and industry locations.

http://youtu.be/5QvbordiVKA

Mike


----------



## Fifer

New Video #38 on the ACTRR.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hlv-rXXyDcM

Thanks , Mike


----------



## wsboyette

Beautiful ! Hope mine turns out half that nice !


----------



## Fifer

wsboyette said:


> Beautiful ! Hope mine turns out half that nice !


Thanks WS , it is not about how it is done but rather the fun you have at it.
:smilie_daumenpos:
Mike


----------



## Fifer

Yesterday I had some time to make video #40 on the Albuquerque Carnuel & Tijeras RR.
Not complete on the forest end but getting there after the helix placement.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OAd5YUcBmw

Mike


----------



## Bone1977

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Fifer

Bone1977 said:


> Looks fantastic!


Thanks so much Bone. More to do but that is where it now stands.:smilie_daumenpos:
Thanks, Mike


----------



## JohnAP

*Nice video*

Looking good, and the mess is nothing compared to things around my house these days! Thanks for all the helpful videos!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fifer

JohnAP said:


> Looking good, and the mess is nothing compared to things around my house these days! Thanks for all the helpful videos!:thumbsup:


Thanks John , Mike


----------



## Fifer

Sorry Guys , it has been a while but just got back out to the room and here is the area I have been working on. 
I am trying to get roads put in and figured out. I will again use roofing felt and hot glue to make these.





































Mike


----------



## norgale

Looks nice Mike. At least you have McDonalds so that's a good thing. Pete


----------



## Fifer

norgale said:


> Looks nice Mike. At least you have McDonalds so that's a good thing. Pete


Yep mgood for me too , I can eat there !!! LOL
Mike


----------



## Magic

Beautiful workmanship and great detail. 

First time I've seen your layout, looks great. 
Going to go through the whole thread tomorrow. 

Magic


----------



## Fifer

Magic said:


> Beautiful workmanship and great detail.
> 
> First time I've seen your layout, looks great.
> Going to go through the whole thread tomorrow.
> 
> Magic


Thanks so much Magic, Glad to have you take a look.
Mike


----------



## Fifer

Today I got the road forms in and some base scenery. Need to do some more painting and when the glue drys , tint the ballast.




























Mike


----------



## Fifer

Today I got the road painted and some base scenery down in the area. I also got the track and ballast stained. Got some stain on the road as well. Now for the fun detail stuff.



























Mike


----------



## norgale

Looks good Mike. Really shaping up now.


----------



## Fifer

Here are a few stills of the near completed area.




































Mike


----------



## tjcruiser

This is all so incredibly, amazingly lifelike!!! Fabulous creativity!!!

TJ


----------



## Fifer

tjcruiser said:


> This is all so incredibly, amazingly lifelike!!! Fabulous creativity!!!
> 
> TJ


Thank You TJ , I am having a blast with it.
Mike


----------



## Fifer

Here is the latest on my small strip of scenery on the front edge. I got the Fifer Hobby building in as well as the nursery and scenery around the Auto parts distributor.





































Thanks , Mike


----------



## Bone1977

Looking very good!


----------



## Fifer

Bone1977 said:


> Looking very good!


Thanks so much Bone.
Mike


----------



## Fire21

I really like your photos and the layout. Your detail for N-scale is fantastic! Lead on! :appl:


----------



## Fifer

I was able to get this Randy Brown Sierra Madre Packing Co. done this week. I hope to mount it on the layout soon.




























Mike


----------



## Fire21

Nice. Old rugged-looking building. Kit or scratch-built?


----------



## Fifer

Fire21 said:


> I really like your photos and the layout. Your detail for N-scale is fantastic! Lead on! :appl:


Thanks 21 , I kinda like the rustic southwestern look.
Mike


----------



## norgale

Looks adobe built. A rare item on any train set. Looks great. Pete


----------



## Fifer

norgale said:


> Looks adobe built. A rare item on any train set. Looks great. Pete


Thanks Pete, and this is for 21.









It is a Randy Brown Models kit #153

http://fiferhobbysu770.corecommerce.com/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=19948

Mike


----------

